# Can you go bankrupt in the UK without affecting your life in Ireland?



## raemorph (12 Aug 2010)

Hi, we have some old debts which have been hanging over us from the UK, and they're dragging our finances down here dramatically. I was wondering if anyone new whether or not we could declare bankruptcy (or IVA) without it affecting our lives here? Could they claim on anything we own here - i.e. house / contents etc? 
Would value any advice on this thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Aug 2010)

I don't think you can avail of UK insolvency procedures unless your COMI (Centre of Main Interests?) is in the UK.

However, if you have assets and liabilities, you should use those assets to discharge those liabilities, irrespective of where they are located.

Brendan


----------



## rekhib (13 Aug 2010)

As far as I'm aware, if you're declared bankrupt in the UK, you have to resign Irish directorships, not sure if that's relevant for you.


----------

